# Skater tortoise



## christopherf (Nov 25, 2012)

Here is my tort taking up a new hobby.


----------



## dannel (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol thats cute! That would be so cool if he could push himself! Any ollies?


----------



## christopherf (Nov 25, 2012)

dannel said:


> Lol thats cute! That would be so cool if he could push himself! Any ollies?



Yea we have been taking a o lot of pics of our baby CDts in random situations lately. here is another one


----------



## dannel (Nov 25, 2012)

Just make sure you don't accidentally eat him!  LOL


----------



## christopherf (Nov 25, 2012)

I'll try not to.


----------



## dannel (Nov 25, 2012)

Woah! Hes got good camo!


----------



## Tom (Nov 25, 2012)

Your baby looks dry. How often do you soak him?


----------



## lori12386 (Nov 25, 2012)

christopherf said:


> I'll try not to.



Love this one. Very cute.


----------



## christopherf (Nov 25, 2012)

lori12386 said:


> christopherf said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try not to.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## dannel (Nov 25, 2012)

How often do you soak?


----------



## christopherf (Nov 26, 2012)

I try to soak them every day in warm water.


Latest pic


Sorry that the pics are small I don't know why.


----------



## dannel (Nov 26, 2012)

OT, but whats your humidity? Like Tom said, they look kinda dry.


----------



## clopez (Nov 26, 2012)

dannel said:


> Lol thats cute! That would be so cool if he could push himself! Any ollies?



That would be the coolest thing ever!


----------



## jaydog6644 (Jan 5, 2013)

im going to train my tortoisse to skate now!!! hahah


----------



## wellington (Jan 5, 2013)

Although funny pics, i do worry that you are stressing the little ones. The important part, that are you raising them with good humidity, 80% so they don't pyramid and don't stress them by treating them like a toy.


----------



## surie_the_tortoise (Jan 5, 2013)

christopherf said:


> I'll try not to.



wow thats a big guy


----------



## mainey34 (Jan 5, 2013)

What!??!....cute...guess you cant have a little. Fun without stressing them out...


----------

